# Booker Says He Will Release Committee Confidential Documents (kavanaugh Hearing)



## meka72 (Sep 6, 2018)

Sen. Cory Booker (D-N.J.) on Thursday said he will release "committee confidential" documents that have not been cleared for public release, escalating a furious debate between Republicans and Democrats over papers related to Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh's public record.

"I am right now, before your process is finished, I am going to release the email about racial profiling, and I understand the penalty comes with potential ousting from the Senate," Booker said at a hearing of the Senate Judiciary Committee.

Booker's announcement, made in a statement at the beginning of the third day of Kavanaugh's confirmation hearings and as part of a discussion with a frustrated Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa), the Judiciary panel's chairman, set off a battle among committee members, with both sides accusing the other of bad behavior.

Booker acknowledged that he would "knowingly violating the rules."

Booker questioned Kavanaugh on Wednesday night about his stances on racial inequality, referring to emails from his time as a White House counsel for President George W. Bush. But, Republicans later pointed out, one of the emails he was referring to was labeled as "committee confidential."

Booker's threat immediately started a rhetorical firestorm among Judiciary Committee members.

Grassley, growing testy, interrupted Booker to ask: "How many times you going to tell us that?"

Democrats lamented that some documents were committee confidential, and Republicans warned that Booker would be breaking Senate rules.

"Running for president is no excuse for violating the rules of the Senate," Sen. John Cornyn (R-Texas) said to Booker. "I'd encourage our colleagues to avoid the temptation to either violate the Senate rules or to treat the witness unfairly."

Cornyn added that: "This is no different from the senator deciding to release classified information. ... That is irresponsible and outrageous."

Tens of thousands of documents have been given to the committee under the label of committee confidential.

http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/405324-booker-releasing-committee-confidential-documents


----------



## meka72 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## jerseyhaircare (Sep 6, 2018)

All right Senator Light Bright. Now stop talking about it and be about it


----------



## meka72 (Sep 6, 2018)

In Twitter, the Russian bots are all over the #Booker hashtag.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 6, 2018)

Meh. They could release a video of dude at a klan rally and he’d be confirmed. Racism is feature not a bug for Republicans.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 6, 2018)

This doesn’t even make sense. Why was Cornyn going at Booker, about violating Senate rules, for releasing “committee confidential” documents _if _those documents weren’t actually confidential?


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 6, 2018)

meka72 said:


> This doesn’t even make sense. Why was Cornyn going at Booker, about violating Senate rules, for releasing “committee confidential” documents _if _those documents weren’t actually confidential?


a scare tactic...frighten and threaten the black man with his livelihood.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 6, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> a scare tactic...frighten and threaten the black man with his livelihood.


That ain’t what this fool says


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 6, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Meh. They could release a video of dude at a klan rally and he’d be confirmed. *Racism is feature not a bug for Republicans.*



This. They don't care.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 7, 2018)

meka72 said:


> That ain’t what this *fool *says


Fool is a correct decsriptor for Sherriff Clarke


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 8, 2018)

I mean good for him and what not but I would be lying if I didn’t admit that this whole thing didn’t come across as grossly contrived and Cory Booker is so weird to me...


----------

